# IDEAS? Charity Pumpkin Patch



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Since having a baby with my wife, Halloween had to be toned down a bit for a while and at first I thought, "Meh, I wanted to go all out hardcore with my Nightmare on Elm St...sigh" heheh but a while back I thought of something that would beat the living snot out of any haunt I could design.
I designed a yard that would become a mini pumpkin patch. Basically I will be bringing in pumpkins and letting children come in and pick up a pumpkin. Each pumpkin sold will have 100% of the proceeds going straight to children's hospital.
:jol:
I wanted to ask you guys for some ideas on atmosphere and design. I already have some ideas and many layouts including a pay booth shaped like a pumpkin, but I thought I would ask some of you for ideas.
Throw anything my way cause Id love to hear what ideas you could come up with.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's a thought get with Cassie7 for this project.... Peanuts Halloween


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

haha I saw that. Its great!
Though I was thinking more of a spooky farm, but not scary.
So some corn stalks, jackos, ghosts and silly grave markers...nothing super scary but still enough to give that haunted farm feel.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

What about a creepy scarecrow?


----------

